# Starcraft 2 - Offline spielen, aber wie?



## josefk (28. Juli 2010)

Liebe Leute, könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?

Ich habe Internet 
nur hier am Arbeitsplatz und habe SC2 gestern auch klammheimlich auf meinem Notebook hier 
installiert. Aber wenn ich zu Hause spielen will, kommt eine Meldung, 
dass ich für den Offline-Modus eine "Offline-Authentifizierung für den 
Spiele-Client" durchführen muss. Auf der Support-Website kriege ich 
keine Infos, und alle anderen schreiben, dass der Offline-Modus 
einwandfrei läuft. Was habe ich falsch gemacht? (Und nein, ich habe 
keine illegale Version oder so was...)

Den Support habe ich gestern bereits auch angeschrieben, aber der hat sich (verständlicherweise) noch nicht gemeldet.

Die besagte Meldung kommt immer, wenn ich auf Offline-Modus klicke und lautet exakt:
"Um offline spielen zu können, müssen Sie sich mit Battle.net verbinden 
und ihren Spiel-Client authorisieren. Es muss auch ein Starcraft 2 
Charakter vorhanden sein."


Ich danke euch allen im Voraus!

Liebe Grüße,
euer Josef


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2010)

Wo ist denn überhaupt der offline-modus versteckt? ^^   und hast Du dich den bereits mind. EINmal online angemeldet und einen Charakter erstellt?


----------



## Terminodon (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe das gleiche Problem =(
und habe den Rad befolgt und mal Online gespielt, ( ohne Wertung, aber das sollte ja egal sein).
Leider kann ich immer noch nicht ohne aktive Internetverbindung das Spiel bereten, es kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung das kein zugriff auf das Battle.net möglich ist.

Viele dank für die Hilfe


----------



## josefk (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

ja, ich habe bereits einmal online gespielt, habe einen Battle.net-Zugang und einen Starcraft-II-Charakter, wenn damit das Profil gemeint ist, wo meine Achievements gespeichert werden usw.

Ich will ja wirklich nur die Offline-Funktionen daheim nutzen, also gegen AI und Kampagne.

Vielen Dank schon mal!
Josef

EDIT: Der "Offline"-Button taucht bei mir erst dann auf, wenn ich mich mit meinem Battle.net-Namen bei Starcraft II einloggen will, ohne dass ich online bin. Dann klicke ich drauf und bekomme die besagte Meldung.
Das Gleiche ist übrigens auch beim Gast-Account der Fall.


Ach, und der (so genannte) Offline-Modus lässt sich natürlich auch aktivieren, so lange ich online bin. Aber nicht, wenn gar keine Internetverbindung besteht!
Also bitte keine Komentare wie: Bei mir geht's doch...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht muss man den offline-Modus aktvieren, wenn man eingeloggt ist, und das Spiel dann beeenden, und wenn man dann beim nächsten mal mit dem PC/Laptop nicht online ist, kann man es auch offline spielen?


----------



## josefk (28. Juli 2010)

Danke für deine Antworten Herbboy, aber leider klappt das nicht.
Habe schon Folgendes probiert:

Offline-Modus aktivieren und spielen, dann Internet kappen: Kann dann bis zum Ende einer Mission spielen, bekomme aber danach eine Fehlermeldung und lande wieder im Login-Bereich.

Das Ganze Spiel mit der Authentifizierung beginnt dann von vorn


----------



## Terminodon (30. Juli 2010)

es klingt vill ein bisschen blöd , aber bei mir geht es auf einmal, 
ich musste das Spiel nur mehrmals neu staten.


gruß Terminodon


----------



## josefk (1. August 2010)

Bist Du denn online oder ist die Verbindung gekappt?
Oder gab es vielleicht einen Patch, der das repariert hat?
Ich werde am Montag nochmal mit meinem Notebook ins Netz gehen und schauen, ob es vielleicht dann klappt.

Grüße und danke für die Info!
Josef


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2010)

versuch mal, zu connecten, und wenn das nicht geht, weil Du gar nicht offline bist, kommst Du ggf. zu einem weiteren Bildschimr, und dort klick mal das Icon Deines "Charakters" an - ich meine, ich hätte da vor 2 Tagen so was in der Art gelesen ^^


----------



## Sheggo (2. August 2010)

in den SC2 Foren gibts auch Beiträge dazu:

[font=Arial; font-size: 10pt]http://eu.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/91089140?page=2[/font]
[font=Arial; font-size: 10pt][/font][font=Arial; font-size: 10pt]http://eu.battle.net/sc2/de/forum/topic/91089152?page=2#31[/font]
Ich selbst habe auch schon "Support" Anfragen geschickt, aber nur nutzlose Standardantworten bekommen. Bin absolut enttäuscht von Blizzard und dem Support. Einfach ne Frechheit, was die für (UVP) 60€ auf technischer Seite bieten   

Bei einigen scheint der Offline Modus zu funktionieren, bei anderen wiederum nicht. KP woran es liegt


----------



## josefk (5. August 2010)

Immer noch keine Lösung in Sicht   

Ich mach einfach Urlaub irgendwo, wo es kostenloses WLAN gibt...


----------

